# how can you tell if pig is pregnant?



## Ellie Mae

Our gilts were mated and due date if pregnant would be Nov. 26th, we have not seen any signs of heat or mating since, so assume it was a success.

Our gals are getting larger, but have no idea if it's weight gain or pregnancy causing it, the nipples seem to be a bit more prominent, but have no idea what a pregnant pig looks like and if due in just a week, shouldn't it be quite obvious?

am a first timer, so be kind, lol

thanks!


----------



## DonM

They will start to get a milk rail about a week before they are ready.You will be able to tell it will look like a long ballon down each side of there belly.Good luck!


----------



## Ellie Mae

thanks Don,
its good to have something to watch for..

We do have a handheld ultrasound machine for pigs that our vet gave us to use, but it is just the two of us, and although our pigs are friendly in general, we doubt if they will let us close enough or long enough to get a reading and they are way to big to manhandle at this point, lol.

anyone else use an ultrasound and if so could you share some tips?
thanks!


----------



## Mare Owner

If she's just a week away she should have some enlargement to her vulva and her teats will have begun to fill out. Look at them daily and you should start to notice a difference once you're used to what "normal" is for them.


----------



## highlands

I use a pregnancy indicator. It comes built in on all female pigs. Sorry, guy pigs don't have them. Look on the back under the tail. It points up to indicate pregnancy. Somewhat less accurate on old sows but by then you know them and can observe more carefully. See here for why:

http://SugarMtnFarm.com/blog/2011/08/pregnancy-indicator.html

and photos.

For photos of pregnant pigs in various stages here's a boat load:

http://www.google.com/search?q=site:flashweb.com pregnant

At end stage there is enlargement of the bag (teats, breasts), relaxing of the ligaments in the back, enlargement of the vulva, milk let down usually, nesting behavior, panting, contractions and viola, piglets!

Three of our sows are going very, very, very soon. As in maybe this hour to start with the first one, Blackie. Her bag is almost to the ground she's so engorged. This is a full sized farm pig, she just bags up really big. Looks like a Holstein right now, one with 16 nipples.

Cheers

-Walter
Sugar Mountain Farm
Pastured Pigs, Sheep & Kids
in the mountains of Vermont
Read about our on-farm butcher shop project:
http://SugarMtnFarm.com/butchershop
http://SugarMtnFarm.com/csa


----------



## Ellie Mae

Thanks Highlands,

going to check it out asap, 
help is appreciated!


----------



## Fineswine

That may work on some,even most,but not all and thats a fact.I have one now with her belly ---- near dragging the ground and hers is pointing down as always.I will post pics if needed but as I said its not going to work for all gilts/sows.


----------



## gerold

Fineswine said:


> That may work on some,even most,but not all and thats a fact.I have one now with her belly ---- near dragging the ground and hers is pointing down as always.I will post pics if needed but as I said its not going to work for all gilts/sows.


Wish it did. :- )
When my Yorks in heat it goes about straight out. But later drops.


----------



## highlands

Fineswine said:


> That may work on some,even most,but not all and thats a fact.I have one now with her belly ---- near dragging the ground and hers is pointing down as always.I will post pics if needed but as I said its not going to work for all gilts/sows.


Sure, not 100% for all sows and I've mentioned knowing the pig since it changes with the pigs age and perhaps your breed is different. But it works almost all of the time for ours so I put it out there as a handy indicator. What is surprising is how early it works. Very useful.


----------



## Ellie Mae

well, DH and I went out and viewed our gilt's rear ends and one is pointing down and the other one is straight out... I do like having those type of tips to watch for just in case. Both of their vulva's are a bit more "puffy" looking and their nipples are more noticable.

I checked out the pics Highlands and our gal's belly's aren't full like in the pics, they are both due this coming weekend if they are pregnant, so guess we will wait and see.
Seems like they would be pregnant as it's been close to 3 months and neither have come back into heat or been observed mating since then.

we may try the ultrasound on the friendliest gilt and see what happens.
always interesting when raising any new type of livestock, eh?


----------



## gerold

Ellie Mae said:


> well, DH and I went out and viewed our gilt's rear ends and one is pointing down and the other one is straight out... I do like having those type of tips to watch for just in case. Both of their vulva's are a bit more "puffy" looking and their nipples are more noticable.
> 
> I checked out the pics Highlands and our gal's belly's aren't full like in the pics, they are both due this coming weekend if they are pregnant, so guess we will wait and see.
> Seems like they would be pregnant as it's been close to 3 months and neither have come back into heat or been observed mating since then.
> 
> we may try the ultrasound on the friendliest gilt and see what happens.
> always interesting when raising any new type of livestock, eh?


How long has it been since they were bred?
From time of breeding to birth is 3mos. 3weeks,3days. 

Good luck,
Gerold.


----------



## Ellie Mae

oops!

I thought they were pregnant for 3 months, (12weeks), 
not 3 months, 3 weeks and 3 days!
lol, so um, we still would have a couple more weeks to go, sure wish I could get the emoticons to work, I'd have the embarrassed one inserted right about here ___, lol

They were mated on August 27th...

well the pigs will be relieved that I quit going out there and staring at their behinds, lol

so, please correct me if my calculations are wrong again, but now the "new" due date would be Dec 10th, give or take?

thank you for asking that Gerold!


----------



## gerold

About 114 days i think. That would make them due around Dec. 19th i think. Almost Xmas pigs.


----------



## Ellie Mae

Math is haaaarddddddd! lol


New marketing strategy...


"Put a piglet under your tree for the kiddies this year!"


worked great last year for our baby goats, they sold like hotcakes, lol


----------



## gerold

Ellie Mae said:


> Math is haaaarddddddd! lol
> 
> 
> New marketing strategy...
> 
> 
> "Put a piglet under your tree for the kiddies this year!"
> 
> 
> worked great last year for our baby goats, they sold like hotcakes, lol


I have pigs due in Jan. Maybe i could sell them as "Happy New Year Pigs. "


----------



## Ellie Mae

sounds like a great way to start the New Year off right,
put some pork chops in your back yard!

Doesn't get any fresher than that, lol


----------

